# What am i



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Getting this tomorrow, but what is it sorry its a bad pic and a link but i not at home so this was the only way to post this picture. He does have a black edge to his caudal fin. Had suggestions from maculatus, sanchezi and to what i hope rhom
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=163673


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Serrasalmus sanchezi


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Post up a clear flank (side) shot when you get it...I say rhom for now, maybe compressus. You can rule out maculatus, but sanchezi is a possibility.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1) compressus
2) rhom
3) and i doubt it will be sanchezi

Either way compressus and sanchezi are both similar to rhoms. No chance at it being a mac. Im pretty sure i see some baring so my guess is compressus.

At mfk it also says this fish is 5-6".


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Id be happy with any species but id prefer it to be a rhom as id like to see how big i can grow it. I seem to have a knack for fish growing large fast plus i can get stuff off live instantly dont know how but it just happens


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Its a Rhom. I had one that looked exactly like that. Now i have a Black Diamond.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

compressus i see bars


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Trigga said:


> compressus i see bars


what do people mean by bars can someone show me an example


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> compressus i see bars


I agree with my friend on this one.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Bars are just refering to the spotting pattern on the compressus. Spots are streached and less random then rhoms


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> Bars are just refering to the spotting pattern on the compressus. Spots are streached and less random then rhoms


thanks just got him hes being drip fed as we speak. there were 2 as i said but one was definately sanchezi saw the scutes not visible on this one and the other did have barring as you said so i went with the one with less visible scute and more random spots photos when he settles in


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

So here he is been fiddling with lighting in order to get him to stop hiding its starting to work. Now to work on the appetite.


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

more pics of him, now he just needs a name.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Appears to be a Compressus based on the bottom left pic enlarged. At least to me it does. Spotting can be funny on Rhoms at sub adult levels so the future may tell a different story, but for now i'll stick with my guesstimate of a Compressus. Any idea where this fish was collected from what country it was shipped out of ???


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

it came straight from peru no idea on the river but it was caught locally by our peru exporter. to me it looks like all the peru rhoms i have seen except more spots


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would agree with the good DR...


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

so how big should i expect hes 5-6 now


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

plus i thought compressus was restricted to the madiera river which is brazil this was caught locally in PERU


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

According to OPEFE Compressus grow to approximately 19 CM standard length and are found in Peru also.


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

OK but all compressus pics i have seen dont have the huge, out of proportion deep red eyes mine has


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

jonah said:


> OK but all compressus pics i have seen dont have the huge, out of proportion deep red eyes mine has


I guess you havent seen this pic on the forum of a sweet compressus


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

thats sweet but i would like it to be a rhom. but we'll see. he has personality when i think he aint going to eat so take out the food he rushes out and takes it then back to his cave to eat out of sight has eaaten prawn krill and halibut today


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> OK but all compressus pics i have seen dont have the huge, out of proportion deep red eyes mine has


I guess you havent seen this pic on the forum of a sweet compressus









View attachment 170581

[/quote]
i was looking for that pic to show him too


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

^^^^That's a sweet compressus, it looks like the one I sold to BASSFISHERMAN. Is it true for a serra they grow fairly fast? I regret selling mine, they're like a pocket rhom or the Mini Me to rhoms lol! Awsome fish, makes me wonder why so many people don't want them and I think they're probably more rare than rhoms right now too but I'm not sure about that.^^^^^


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

The first thing that stuck out in the pictures were the bars on the fish.....Comp


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

It doesnt matter anymore he stopped feeding started scratching after 2 doses of prazi pro his gut just got bigger even when not eating. Yesterday was on his side in the cave with a live tapeworm protruding, humanely euthanized him.









Will have to cheer myself up with our next wild caught shipment. There are supposed to be some unusual piranha including what was listed as serrasalmus sp. and some rhoms. Though i may go away from piranhas as the missus hated this one never out and about and not 'pretty' they have ordered red tail tatuaia and red tail barracudas, hhmmm i wonder will they be prettier?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Ill defo say compressus after looking at the pics too. btw sweet compressus


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Sorry for the loss man. But I wouldn't let one bad experience ruin piranha keeping for you. I lost a shoal of reds i had for four years when someone unplugged my heaters. My girl thinks my rhom is ugly too, then i tell her if she keeps talkin bad about my fish, i'll get three more. Thats what i did and it worked.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> OK but all compressus pics i have seen dont have the huge, out of proportion deep red eyes mine has


I guess you havent seen this pic on the forum of a sweet compressus









View attachment 170581

[/quote]

HOLy mothers, regardless if that is a compressus...that is one sweet and beautiful Serra!!!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

As i have already said he is currently residing in the freezer


----------

